

MCL as Swank Client: an IDE for other Common LISP environments - bootload
http://lemonodor.com/archives/2008/04/mcl_as_swank_client.html

======
gibsonf1
_"This might be what helps us escape from the emacs ghetto."_

Wow, I guess I have no idea what this means. Emacs/Slime has been truly
enjoyable to work with.

~~~
jrockway
Some people think "a good user interface" is one that they see a lot of. Lots
of clicky buttons and a small area where you type your program is their idea
of perfection.

Emacs takes the opposite approach (a black screen where you type stuff) and
apparently this annoys some people. You can pry emacs out of my cold, dead
hands.

